# reciprocal gym membership



## gakman (Dec 12, 2012)

does anyone have experience with a gym membership that is valid in hong kong and perhaps reciprocal in other countries (primarily the U.S.)? or perhaps a membership that originates from the U.S. and honored at the gyms in hong kong?

years ago "california" (in hongkong) would accept my U.S. membership in "24 hour fitness", but i guess not any more

thanks!


----------



## KunalD (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi there, I'm pretty sure that Fitness First has a world wide reciprocal membership, the website should clarify. Goodluck


----------



## gakman (Dec 12, 2012)

KunalD said:


> Hi there, I'm pretty sure that Fitness First has a world wide reciprocal membership, the website should clarify. Goodluck


damn... they do cover many countries but not the U.S.....


----------

